# New coffee avaliable to order now



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

As promised we have new coffee on the site to order. We anticipate shipping our first batches of these tomorrow.

We have some incredible lots including one that is a total one off!

Those that have already asked for a preorder slot on the Pacamara XO will be contacted shortly.

*Brazil Baixadao Acaia - Natural Process - Cup Score 87.5*

Blackberry, cherry, caramel, and honeycomb over soft chocolate and black tea.

*Nicaragua Pineapple Candy Santa Luz Estate - Yeast Fermented - Cup Score 85*

Tropical Fruit, caramel.

*Ethiopia Guji Bochessi Weredi - Natural Process - Cup Score 84*

Blackberry, Chocolate, Jasmine Tea.

*Rwanda Kinini Late Harvest Peaberry - Natural Process - Cup Score 89*

Blueberry, Chocolate, Lime, Peach

And finally we have managed to secure a very small lot of quite outstanding quality. It is a coffee that is 'Competition Grade' and not usually available on the open market. Sadly many coffee roasting and barista competitions around the world have been cancelled due to world events and as such it has become available to us. You may have tried a regular Pacamara - this XO is next level. We will probably never see this coffee again.

*Colombia Cafe Granja La Esperanza Pacamara XO - XO Process - Cup Score 90+*

*Fragrance and aroma: *Passion fruit, dark chocolate, amaretto.
*Taste and aftertaste: *chocolate, passion fruit, pineapple, brown sugar, citric acidity, dense body and prolonged residual

We will operate a pre order system on this coffee. A roasting date will be decided, orders taken, the coffee roasted and shipped immediately. I would advise you to order early. We have a very small amount and I anticipate it will be a popular lot.

Order here.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Sorted  I've been waiting to try some of your coffees actually! Looking forward...


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Just finished my Fed today... the Pacamara doesn't clearly show it's 250g bag on the web site (no 1kg option obviously).

Order placed.😺


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Agentb said:


> Just finished my Fed today... the Pacamara doesn't clearly show it's 250g bag on the web site (no 1kg option obviously).
> 
> Order placed.😺
> 
> Really glad you put 250g as I did wonder! Nearly double my usual budget......very tempted.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Agentb said:


> Just finished my Fed today... the Pacamara doesn't clearly show it's 250g bag on the web site (no 1kg option obviously).
> 
> Order placed.😺


 Thanks for pointing that out. I knew I'd missed something!


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I knew I'd missed something!


 Is there supposed to be a 1kg option? I thought that was deliberate!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Kannan said:


> Is there supposed to be a 1kg option? I thought that was deliberate!


 Nope no 1Kg option. I just realised in the product description it wasn't clear that it was a 250g bag. Sometimes roasters tend to do smaller bags of more premium lots, I just wanted it to be clear this is still in our standard size 250g.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Ahh ok thanks  thought as much...


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Agentb said:


> Order placed.😺


 Order received (sans Pacamara) that should keep the coffee wolves at bay until the Pacamaras arrive.👍


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I made and order and mine are on the way, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ordered two 250g bags of Blue Mountain and another two of the Santa Luz Estate. Fingers crossed for some nice fruity V60s later in the week!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Ordered two 250g bags of Blue Mountain and another two of the Santa Luz Estate. Fingers crossed for some nice fruity V60s later in the week!


 Enjoy them. The Pineapple Candy as you would expect is a total fruit bomb.

I have been loving it in my clever dripper.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking forward to mine arriving in the week, posted today apparently, along with the Kinini. They both sound delicious 😋


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Ah think I've been persuaded by the pineapple candy and the Rwanda peaberry... I'll sort tomorrow 😊 think the XO is a little expensive for me and not sure I'd make the most of it, but I am tempted!

Thinking of getting the Rwanda and Nicaragua for filter. I usually try to keep a funky fruity bean for flat whites as well. Recently that's been some of Rave's natural Chinese beans from a couple of months back that I've been keeping in the freezer. Tastes like strawberries and cream in a flat white. Any recommendations for something that would be equally fun? Or would one of the ones I've already mentioned hit that spot?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry should have tagged you @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Sorry should have tagged you @BlackCatCoffee


 Pineapple Candy would be my suggestion for sure. The Brazil Baixadao is an interesting one too, it offers some of the classic well rounded flavours you associate with Brazil with more acidity and fruit than you expect, I have been thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Pineapple Candy would be my suggestion for sure. The Brazil Baixadao


 Just ordered the Pineapple Candy and some of your Blue Mountain too - agree on the Baixado, yet to extract that properly, but first tastes are certainly fruity with a nice acidity too...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Pineapple Candy would be my suggestion for sure. The Brazil Baixadao is an interesting one too, it offers some of the classic well rounded flavours you associate with Brazil with more acidity and fruit than you expect, I have been thoroughly enjoying it.


 Thanks @BlackCatCoffee

It would be rude not to just get a kilo of the pineapple candy for both filter and flat whites wouldn't it... And some of the Rwanda to try while I'm at it...

Now, can you just tell me that the XO isn't that great and definitely isn't worth it before I get carried away and order some? 😉


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@BlackCatCoffee - Order arrived yesterday, tried the pineapple candy this morning in a v60 and it is great!

Would recommend, very sweet and the pineapple is really prominent. Not subtle, but super juicy and with a nice bit of booziness.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @BlackCatCoffee - Order arrived yesterday, tried the pineapple candy this morning in a v60 and it is great!
> 
> Would recommend, very sweet and the pineapple is really prominent. Not subtle, but super juicy and with a nice bit of booziness.


 Thanks for the feedback. I am glad you are enjoying it. It is pretty awesome how much the pineapple punches through. As soon as I tried it I booked as much as I could...........sadly it wasn't much. I need to stop drinking it and leave some to sell!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Yet to try some of your coffee @BlackCatCoffee .

The peaberry sounds interesting. What else would you recommend to try for espresso?

I seem to (still learning really) like lighter roasts and often have difficulty dialling in a darker roast on my Mignon. I have a new machine so keen to try new things, African SO for example I could never get a drinkable espresso out of my Gaggia.

Do you also have recommended brew temps for your coffees? I've been trying to read up on espresso brew temps but have to say I've found little info so far.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not sure if the Pacamaras have been sent yet ... this cat is getting a bit curious. And that's bad for cats... 😹


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Agentb said:


> I'm not sure if the Pacamaras have been sent yet ... this cat is getting a bit curious. And that's bad for cats... 😹


 Pacamara is due to be roasted on the 18th. We will post out on the same day.

Not too long to wait now!

We may do another round if we have any left.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I must say the peaberries were a little smaller in size thani expected but they are eyes wide open bright and delicious.

How are the peaberry stocks holding out? 😺


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

You know that guilty feeling you get after you've eaten all the chocolate. I demolished the peaberries... 😹


----------



## Arabidopsis (Mar 28, 2020)

Really looking forward giving these coffees a try! Insanely fast service, ordered yesterday and arrived this very morning. Now which one should I try first...


----------

